# Goldman Sachs rules the world



## Tyler Durden (28 September 2011)

My friend who is a trader once said this to me, about a few months ago. So I was quite surprised to see the same in a headline today in the SMH.



> Answering questions about world leaders' response to the eurozone debt crisis, the 34-year-old said traders "know the stock market is finished. The euro, as far as they're concerned, they don't really care".
> 
> "For most traders, we don't really care that much how they're going to fix the economy, how they're going to fix the whole situation, our job is to make money from it," he said.
> 
> ...




http://www.smh.com.au/business/worl...rules-the-world-uk-trader-20110928-1kvv4.html

Also kinda surprised there's no thread on this yet.

Any thoughts?


----------



## sails (28 September 2011)

And some people think Murdoch rules the world with his media...


----------



## explod (28 September 2011)

Some five years ago I met an elderly Jewish lady on a flight from Melbourne to Adelaide and when the conversation got around to finance and I spoke of my interest in gold she told me to learn about the Rothschilds, she even wrote it down on the back of a card for me.

You will also find that GS acks will be a derivative of that founding family who rule the financial world.   No one is really financially literate till you know which way is up, which way is down and then, *who is in control*.

Just a starter and I urge anyone wanting to understand how things really work to read up on this family.  In major wars they have been found to be funding both sides at once; is that not a good way to make a quid ?

http://www.biblebelievers.org.au/slavery.htm

And you will find countless other links to read up on.


----------



## explod (28 September 2011)

And this one should ring some notes too.  

http://cecaust.com.au/main.asp?sub=releases&id=2010_03_23_Shut_down_looting.html


----------



## disarray (28 September 2011)

so how to profit from this?


----------



## Tyler Durden (2 October 2011)

Good reads, good reads.

I've read a lot of feedback to this clip, where people blast the guy for being selfish and immoral. But he's just saying what everyone else is doing, which is looking after their own self interest, right?

Perhaps it had such a shock effect because it was the truth?


----------



## disarray (2 October 2011)

"In a time of universal deceit, telling the truth is a revolutionary act." - George Orwell


----------



## thesnowyforest (7 October 2011)

This dude is spot on.

Just go short if u think markets will tank from here.

It's almost like people think shorting is criminal.

I say rock n roll!


----------



## Tyler Durden (30 October 2011)

I thought it'd be interesting to follow up and see what this guy has been up to since that 'viral' interview and how people have responded, and I found this video.



It sure seems like people hate him for saying what, I think, is largely truthful. Like the host says, you can't criticise a hyena for doing what a hyena does. What I was surprised about was when the guy said most people just want to make their money by doing a decent day's work and everyone cheered. 

It seems like governments all over the world have done a brillian job at brain washing us to be their slaves our entire lives - work 'stable' jobs, pay our taxes and never expect to be anything more than average.

Why do we criticise Rastani for wanting to make money? Is it because he's painted it as doing it in a way that makes other people lose their money? But isn't that how capitalism works? If one person makes money, someone else, somewhere, will lose money.

Or do we do it out of envy and jealousy?


----------



## baby_swallow (26 July 2013)

The squid Emperor is here...!!!!
I must admit, I'm star-struck by this guy...

http://www.smh.com.au/business/bank...cial-fabric-goldman-chief-20130726-2qode.html


----------



## pixel (26 July 2013)

May I suggest a change of title:

*Goldman Rules, Sucks the World.*


----------



## Tyler Durden (27 July 2013)

baby_swallow said:


> The squid Emperor is here...!!!!
> I must admit, I'm star-struck by this guy...
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/business/bank...cial-fabric-goldman-chief-20130726-2qode.html




Yes I read that yesterday, I absolutely *loved* this in the comments section:



> "Goldman was like a car dealership that realized it had a whole lot full of cars with faulty brakes. Instead of announcing a recall, it surged ahead with a two-fold plan to make a fortune: first, by dumping the dangerous products on other people, and second, by taking out life insurance against the fools who bought the deadly cars."


----------



## notting (27 July 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> But isn't that how capitalism works? If one person makes money, someone else, somewhere, will lose money.
> 
> Or do we do it out of envy and jealousy?




No.  
Money is supposed to represent value.  *You provide* something of  value to another and they pay for it!!
It's not supposed to be about smart f@#&s who invent schemes to sift money off the system and provide nothing of use or benefit to others.


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 July 2013)

notting said:


> No.
> Money is supposed to represent value.  *You provide* something of  value to another and they pay for it!!
> It's not supposed to be about smart f@#&s who invent schemes to sift money off the system and provide nothing of use or benefit to others.



Go back a few decades and that was clearly the focus of investment and business. Few people actively speculated on shares etc, and the primary function of the markets was to provide capital for actual, physical investment in factories, mines, railways, buildings and other things which were directly associated with the production of real goods or services. There have always been speculators, but it wasn't the focus as it is now.


----------

